# stop Hotlinking



## Sebat (31. August 2004)

hallo ich will verbieten das man sich bilder von meiner seite extern anschauen kann (wie bei geocitys).

ich habe dazu schon einiges gefunden doch leider geht das alles nicht mein code für die .htaccess schaut jetzt so aus:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://(www\.)?party-manager\.net(/)?.*$     [NC]
RewriteRule .*\.(gif|jpg|jpeg|bmp)$ - [F,NC]
```

das soll ja (meines wissens) alles was nicht von http://www.party-manager.net kommt blocken, doch das blockt auch das was von party-manager.net kommt, kann mir da einer helfen oder weiß einer nen anderen weg?


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. September 2004)

Mmmh...das sieht eigentlich gut aus so.

Da wäre noch der Haken, falls ein Browser kein HTTP-Referer sendet.
Das könntest du so abfangen:

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^(http://(www\.)?party-manager\.net(/)?.*)?$     [NC]
```

Lass dir zum Test mal in ner Seite, wo du ein Bild einbindest, welches nicht angezeigt wird, den HTTP-Referer ausgeben, vielleicht entspricht der ja nicht dem, was du erwartet hast.


----------



## Sebat (1. September 2004)

ich habe jetzt mal ein einfaches Rewrite getestet und das ging auch nicht also wende ich mich erstmal an meinen provider.

Aber danke erstmal!


----------

